# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGA_1_25SD is released.New models for screen lock reset added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.25SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added screen lock reset for next LG Android phones :
   LG E440,E440G,E440F,E440J,E445,E450,E450B,E450F,E450G  ,E450J,E451G,
   E455,E455F,E455G,E460,E460F,E465F,E465G,E467F and E470F.

----------

